# Sam2 lieder gelöscht. Hilfe!



## Chrizz92 (24. Januar 2007)

Ich habe grade ausversehn in Sam2 remove gemacht und hab dabei meine ganzen Lieder vom PC mitgelöscht.
Kann ich das irgendwie rückgängig machen?


----------



## sisela (26. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ja das ist wirklich dumm. Eine sehr schmerzhafte Erfahrung, ähnliches habe ich aber auch schon durch. Suche mal bei google nach 'active undelete' und versuche nichts weiter zu machen bis du das Programm ausführen kannst. Ich konnte damals meine gelöschten Dinge wieder herstellen.

Viel Glück


----------

